# GTI exhaust in Rabbit ??



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

I was trying to search this forum for answers on the swap, but came with nothing.
I have a full factory exhaust from '09 GTI (tsi) and '08 Rabbit that could use some sound stimulation.
Did anybody tried that swap? Is it feasible? Will you loose/gain any performance?
How will it sound? 
I appreciate all comments.....


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

A couple of guys have done it. I doubt you'll get any performance gains and you will probably need to take out the mid muffler to get much of a sound difference. I personally wouldn't bother. You'll probably spend 150+ bucks or so on getting it in there that you could put towards getting an actual exhaust that you will get some performance out of.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i put a 42dd slip on cat back on my rabbit, the only problem is there is a gap between the center pipe and the rest of the exhaust, so i removed the resonator section and had a gap of about 20" (did this a year ago so i think that guess is wrong) between the end of the cat back and down-pipe so i threw in a piece of exhaust i got from a muffler shop, just sayin, they dont perfectly mate up, be prepared to rig in some piping


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Assuming the TSI and FSI MKV exhaust is the same I just did this on my 07 rabbit. I used a universal 2.25" magnaflow resonator to take up the gap between the cat and the new catback exhaust. You need one 2.5" to 2.25" reducer and some 2.25" stainless band clamps. 

I think the exhaust sounds perfect. Not to loud, but just right for me. Zero drone but just enough noise to make it worthwhile. Very mild turbo car "muffled" sounding. 

Best $90 I've ever spent on a mod.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

DerekH said:


> A couple of guys have done it. I doubt you'll get any performance gains and you will probably need to take out the mid muffler to get much of a sound difference. I personally wouldn't bother. You'll probably spend 150+ bucks or so on getting it in there that you could put towards getting an actual exhaust that you will get some performance out of.


If you can get the rear section only, that is what matters. Put in a 5" or 6" round Magnaflow after the cat and one extra piece of tubing to make up the rest of the gap. The rabbit exhaust has a few sections where the tubing diameter chokes down below 2.25" (closer to 2") where as the GTI exhaust is 2.25" for the full run.


----------



## skibi (Feb 18, 2007)

So ...basically I will need extra resonator or pipe since Rabbit's downpipe is longer than GTI's ? 
And adopter to go from 2.25 to 2.50 inch pipe ? 
Did anybody noticed any performance increase from this mod?


----------

